# Whatever happened IOL?



## ajapale (30 Apr 2011)

Complainer said:


> I'm still wondering what's happening with IOL though - have they closed everything except email down?



Way back in the 90's they were my first ISP and email address....but whatever happened them?


----------



## Complainer (30 Apr 2011)

Their news and weather services were live up to quite recently. Now those links are broken on the home page. The only thing left working is the webmail. 

Looks like it is owned by BT Ireland.


----------



## jhegarty (30 Apr 2011)

It was owned by ESAT when BT bought them.


----------



## gipimann (30 Apr 2011)

It was owned by BT Ireland - when I switched from eircom to BT Ireland, I got an iol.ie email address.

BT Ireland customers have since been switched to vodafone, who still support iol.ie email.

(as an aside, my first ISP was a company called dna.ie, who I think became part of utv internet)


----------



## Guest105 (2 May 2011)

i love my iol.ie e-mail address, I have had it for many years and I think it's got that distinctive Irish ring to it. At that time when e-mail addresses were still a  relatively new concept  I   managed to get my proper name with no numbers or dots to mess it up.  Sometimes people confuse iol  with aol and ask if i have made a mistake. Looks like its turned vintage and anyone who is the proud recipient of an iol.ie email address should value it.


----------

